# Opinions on Brush Cutter Needed



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Irrgang is considering manufacturing a brushcutter. Below is a discription that they sent me with pictures attached. Please post your comments here and email them to Dave Irrgang at [email protected] if you would like to deliver your opinions personally 

_Here are 2 views of the brush tool I spoke to you about. It can serrate most types of brushes. The cutting wheel can be adjusted up or down to either slot brushes or narrow them. The motor is NOT included, any stock motor will work.The retail price will be in the neighborhood of $95.00. It will be sold as shown but without the motor._


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's my suggestions:

1. Make a self-standing unit and have the cutting wheel externally AND run-time adjustable for height. When I recut brushes, I like to skim the entire face of the brush.

2. Make the height adjustability so that you can cut the whole brush face without flipping the brush over. Such as the Trinity Brush Factory 2, you have to flip the brush over to cut the entire face...it's easy but still annoying.

3. Drill a hole through the side so you can remove the serrating stone without removing anything else.

4. You may want to consider making an attachment so that a person could use the new Revolution brushes, which are at angles to the comm. If you aren't sure what I'm talking about, take a peek here:
http://www.teamorion.com/products/motors_v2.asp

Hope these help!


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I'd like to be able to serrate brushes for both big & small comms - without having to buy an extra cutting head (i.e. include both).

Denney


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

Make it compatible with p-94 size brushes.I've been looking for a "good" unit like the one in the pictures.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Looks good. I currently have an Integy unit. I like the Irrgang because the serrator head looks like it will cut DEEPER grooves compare to Integy and Irrgang comes with disc cutter to make horizontal or vertical grooves on the brush. Awesome. Looks forward to purchase one.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree with Denney.But make a bit that will last when serrating more than Most that are out ther now.A quality bit should at least do 100 pair.instead of 5 and be dull as butter.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Dave, everything looks good. I'd like a place to cut .015 off P-94 style brushes without changing the hight of the cutoff wheel.
Thanks, Bret


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

if you could intergrate the above suggestions plus a variety if serration per inch bits. Maybe a stand or something so you don't have to hold too many things at once would be sweet too!

looks good!


----------



## vwal (Nov 11, 2001)

Needs to do stand-up, laydowns and p94's. Need to be able to verticle and horizontal slot as well as diagonal slot all types of brushes. The serrater part would be cool if you could do all types of brushes both regular and diagonal like big t's newer stuff is. I would assume the slotter would be adjustable up and down and it needs to be adjustable enough to allow for removing the small amount of brush mod guys do with the p94 style brushes. Also as someone else stated it needs to have both small and large comm serration bits included.


----------



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

*Diff Dude*

Thanks guys for the input on the brush cutter. Your ideas have merit but it will raise the cost of the tool. It does different brushes now. The serration cutter that comes with it does last better than most. To add another size cutter it will also raise the cost. I will take your suggestions into consideration and see what we can add with the smallest amount of price increase. Again thanks for your input.

Dave The Diff Dude.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

My concern about the cost is...the cost.  I paid 69.99 for my Trinity, and although I'd love to NOT support Trinity, I can't see paying 100 for one that doesn't have the same features. Just my O.


----------

